# 5 and a half week redfoot tortoise egg



## becky4carl (Jun 12, 2012)

I everyone,duchess my redfoot layed 3 eggs on the 7th may I thought they were all infertile as the biggest only weighed 33 grams and the 1 in the pic weighed 26 grams,but I incubated them all any way just to be on the safe side,but when I checked them today I noticed there was a dark spot at the top of the egg but every other time Iv candled them they looked empty,I'm confused not to sure if it's a air bubble or if the egg is going off,thought it couldn't be a tort as its at the top of the egg,there's no veins or any other signs on the egg,she's gone on to lay another 3 eggs and 2 weighed 28 grams and the final one weighed 49 so where hopeful that the biggen is fertile,if anyone could give me there thoughts that would be great,thanks Becky


----------



## becky4carl (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually I think it is fertile,just have to wait and see


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like development. What temp are you incubating at? Redfoots tend to take 5 or so months to incubate. So keep checking it. Unless is pops and starts to smell and or turn dark brown or black then it's no good. Sometimes they can still be infertile and look like that. But it looks like development to me. A male bred with her of course right?


----------



## becky4carl (Jun 12, 2012)

Hiya,I'm incubating at 30 degrees ,I didn't realise they took so long I only thought it was about 120 days,ye she ha a male housed with her,I was thinking about separating them but when I bough hem the pet hop said they've always lived together,what do u honk about the weight 26 grams is pretty light,and could u tell me if I should have washed the eggs,I was looking at other peoples pics and there eggs look so clean mine are covered in mud lol


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't weigh my eggs I am old fashioned and just put them in and wait. They do gradually he a lot heavier as they develope. I don't worry about the mud do much either. If they are completely caked in thick mud I will rinse them off before placing the
In the incubator but then I don't touch move or mess with them if I dont need to. 30 Celsius I hope is what you mean and not 30 Fahrenheit. That's perfect try to keep it as stable to that degree as possible. Sometimes they can take longer 120 days is average. I've had some hatch out at 200 before. Humidity plays a big role. Wet or dry vermiculite too. It needs to e right in the middle not soaked and not dry. You may have to periodically spray the vermiculite down just make sure to use water the same temp as the incubator is set too. So boil some water and put a thermometer in the water as it sets and until it gets to 30 degrees C then spray the vermiculite. Just be patient hopefully they hatch


----------



## becky4carl (Jun 13, 2012)

That's great info il take it all inboard,hopefully everything goes well


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 15, 2012)

becky4carl said:


> Hiya,I'm incubating at 30 degrees ,I didn't realise they took so long I only thought it was about 120 days,ye she ha a male housed with her,I was thinking about separating them but when I bough hem the pet hop said they've always lived together,what do u honk about the weight 26 grams is pretty light,and could u tell me if I should have washed the eggs,I was looking at other peoples pics and there eggs look so clean mine are covered in mud lol



120 days is typical at 30C [ 86F ].. [ watch that those temps don't rise ANY as it could produce "split-scutes at any higher temps - my experience anyway ].. you are learning... the dark spot means something is happening. I'm about to post a long incubation term pic......


----------



## becky4carl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hiya,ye I'm new to all his,Iv only had torts for about 18 months,but I'm always online learning everything I can so I have healthy and happy torts,I just got confused cause when I google candling redfoot eggs they seem to show fertility at about 8 days and mine was 5weeks,she layed another 3 and 2 were small ut he 3rd was 48 grams so were hopeful for that 1, but still can't see anything in the egg yet and there 2 weeks old,Iv really got to learn to leave them and what will be will be,but it takes so long lol,


----------

